# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΣΗΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ

## PALIARMOTHS

Καλησπέρα σας  θα μπορούσε καποιος να μου πει απο που μπορω να διαβάσω για ΣΑΕ; Μου προτείνετε μια ιστοσελίδα ή κανένα βιβλίο για ΣΑΕ; Που να μην χάνουμε την ουσια στις ασκήσεις, αλλα να μαθαίνουμε ΣΑΕ.
Ο,τι και να εχω δει εχει να κανει με ατελειωτες σειρες απο πράξεις στις οποίες χάνουμε την ουσία και καταληγω να κανω εργασιοθεραπεια  :Smile:  

Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά   :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

κατι συγκεκριμενο η γενικα?
κοιτα ποσα υπαρχουν σε μια σχολη http://www.eln.teilam.gr/sites/default/files/dm_ep2.pdf
Κανε μια αναζητηση σε αυτο https://www.protoporia.gr/pantazhs-n...603516613.html
ξεφυλλισε το.Αν τα γραφει οπως τα λεει ,το βιβλιο ειναι ευαγγελιο.

----------


## MikeRHO

Φίλε αν σε ενδιαφέρει ακόμα , το ΑΠΘ έχει πολύ καλό υλικό στο webcourses. Του Σεφερλή.

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα σας θα μπορούσε καποιος να μου πει απο που μπορω να διαβάσω για ΣΑΕ; Μου προτείνετε μια ιστοσελίδα ή κανένα βιβλίο για ΣΑΕ; Που να μην χάνουμε την ουσια στις ασκήσεις, αλλα να μαθαίνουμε ΣΑΕ.
> Ο,τι και να εχω δει εχει να κανει με ατελειωτες σειρες απο πράξεις στις οποίες χάνουμε την ουσία και καταληγω να κανω εργασιοθεραπεια  
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά




αυτο για αρχη δειχνει καλο και η θεωρια του ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιειται και στον πραγματικο κοσμο και ειναι συγχρονο σε σχεση με πολλα που κυκλοφορουν.

https://e-class.teilar.gr/modules/do...20EISAGWGH.pdf

βεβαια μην περιμενεις οσα βιβλια και να διαβασεις να αναγνωρισεις τα παντα οταν βρεθεις μπροστα σε ενα πραγματικο συστημα αλλα το να εχεις σωστη θεωρητικη βαση σου δινει ενα μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα

----------


## Etien4

> αυτο για αρχη δειχνει καλο και η θεωρια του ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιειται και στον πραγματικο κοσμο και ειναι συγχρονο σε σχεση με πολλα που κυκλοφορουν.
> 
> https://e-class.teilar.gr/modules/do...20EISAGWGH.pdf
> 
> βεβαια μην περιμενεις οσα βιβλια και να διαβασεις να αναγνωρισεις τα παντα οταν βρεθεις μπροστα σε ενα πραγματικο συστημα αλλα το να εχεις σωστη θεωρητικη βαση σου δινει ενα μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα



Δεν ανοίγει

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

